# Welcher Rucksack fürs MTB: mit Zelt und Co?



## Schweissnass (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein MTB für Touren mit Übernachtung und Frühstück nutzen. Aber welchen Rucksack nehm ich da?
Reicht ein 30l + X?
Dabei haben möchte ich ein Zelt (1,8kg), Schlafmatte (0,9 kg), Schlafsack (1,4 kg - aber nur wenn kein Hochsommer ist - sonst nehme ich eine Fleecedecke mit)
und einen Kocher (0,8 kg) + Essen und Trinken für 1d (kann ja aufgefüllt werden für 2-3 Tagestouren) + diverse Utensilien (u.a. Reparaturset), die Wetterbhängig sind (u.a.Fleece oder Daune für kühlere Abende).

Also ganz schön viel.

Das Plus an meiner Ausrüstung ist das kleine Packmaß von Zelt, Schlafmatte und Schlafsack. 
Negativ ist bestimmt das Gewicht (ist eine Outdoorausrüstung mit der ich auch Treks im Winter und bei jedem Wetter machen kann)

Nun meine Frage(n)
Wer hat Erfahrung mit solchen All-Inclusive Touren?
Welchen Rucksack könnt ihr empfehlen?
Muss es ein Bikerucksack sein oder kann ich einen Wander-Daypack nehmen und die Stangen biegen?


----------



## Black Evil (22. Februar 2011)

Ich achte bei allen Rucksäcken auf die Luftigkeit des Rückenpolsters. Ich habe einen deuter Race Exp Air mit Aircomfort Rückenpolster und auch einen Deuter Walk Air 30.

Letzterer dürfte deinen Ansprüchen nahe kommen, was das Packmaß angeht. Ich bin mit beiden Rucksäcken sehr zufrieden, weil ich eigendlich bei normalen Temperaturen immer schwitze und die Netzkonstruktion des Rückenpolsters da echt toll gegen einen nassen Rücken ist. Du mußt nur aufpassen, dass der Rucksack beim Fahren auf dem Bike nicht gegen deinen Helm kommt. Das solltest du unbedingt auch ausprobieren, bevor du kaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (22. Februar 2011)

Versuch so viel wie möglich ans Rad zu packen. Ist natürlich abhängig vom Rad und der Tour. Was eigentlich immer klappt, ist das Zelt (zumindest ein kleines) am Lenker zu befestigen.

Je nach rahmenform kann man auch ein framebag (Revelatedesign.COM) nutzen. 

Zuviel Gewicht und Volumen am rücken stört beim biken immer.

Ideen gibt's hier:www.bikepacking.net


----------



## flyingscot (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bei meine letzten Transalp eine Biwakausrüstung dabei gehabt. Also Tarp, Isomatte, Schalfsack, Kocher und 1-2 Tütengerichte. Inkl. der üblichen Transalpausrüstung passte das gerade so in meinen VauDe Bike Alpin 35-Liter-Rucksack, Gewicht konnte ich unter 7.5kg drücken.

Allerdings bestand die Biwakausrüstung aus Leichtgewichts-Teilen:
- Tarp aus CubenFiber, inkl. 8 Heringe ca. 200g
- Isomatte 460g
- Schlafsack 600g
- Kocher inkl. Geschirr 350g+100g Spiritus

Deine Ausrüstung ist nicht nur sehr viel schwerer, sie hat auch ein vielfaches des Volumen. Es wird vermutlich schon schwer sein neben deim Zelt, Isomatte, Schalfsack und Kocher noch irgendetwas anderes in einen 35-Liter-Rucksack zu bekommen.

Wenn ich genug Zeit und Geld hab, liebäugle ich mit dem Tenttarp von ZPack aus CubenFiber. Zwar etwa doppelt so schwer wie mein Tarp, aber inkl. Mückenschutz. Aber leider seeehr teuer.


----------



## Schweissnass (22. Februar 2011)

Erst einmal: Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Anregungen. 

Der Deuter Walk Air gefällt mit sehr gut: Seitentaschen, nach oben eher Kastenförmig und nicht so stark abgerundet wie der Deuter Trans Alpine (zumindest auf den Bildern) und die Belüftung sieht mal optimal aus.

Auf bikepacking.net habe ich tolle Rahmentaschen gesehen und gleich gegoogelt und von http://www.haberland.de
gibt es auch Lenkertaschen mit 26*18 Größe, da müsste meine Schlafmatte reinpassen... und wenn die erstmal verstaut ist dann müsste ich Luft im Rucksack haben.

*Sind die Lenkertaschen gut fixierbar? I*ch will da nix schlabberiges rumhängen haben. Kennt einer so große Lenkertaschen (immerhin 7l Volumen mit Kartentasche). 
*Gibt es sonst noch Nachteile? *z.B der Hinweis mit dem Helm-Rucksack Abstand war super... auf so was kommt man erst wenn es zu spät ist!

Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten bei starkem Wind, wenn ich den Rahmen innen im Dreieck komplett "zutasche"? Ist bei Wind gewiss nicht der Hit, aber Essen und Kleidung passt da gut rein (zumindest wenn man bei der Bundeswehr war und gut falten kann -- und ich war nicht beim Bund).

Ein Tarp kommt für mich nicht in Frage: ich seh schon Spinnen über mein Gesicht laufen und Mücken die al a Bruce Lee getroffen werden wollen aber nicht getroffen werden (Bin ja kein Bruce Lee). 

Muss natürlich sagen, mein Zelt mit 1,1 m Breite und 2.5 Länge ist für eine einzelne Person zu groß, die Schlafmatte beinhaltet Daune und der Schlafsack ist auch kein Kunstfaserschlafsack. Aber dafür kann ich auch bei jedem Wetter raus und Island ist auch kein Thema.


----------



## soulslight (22. Februar 2011)

hi,

nach meinen anfänglichen erfahrungen mit kletter- bzw. wanderrucksäcken, noch als tip von mir. ich denke, dass es auch wichtig ist, dass der hüftgurt nicht zu tief sitzt. die klassischen rucksäcke sind ja darauf ausgelegt gewicht von den schultern auf die hüfte zu verlagern. das stört aber ungemein beim pedalieren und schneidet ein. zieht man den rucksack dann höher, passt es wieder nicht mit dem helm (in fahrposition!).

gruß


----------



## g!zmo (24. Februar 2011)

ich bin letzen Sommer mit ein paar Freunden eine Tour mit 3 Übernachtungen gefahren. Dabei hatten wir aber nur Isomatte und Schlafsack (und haben auf gutes Wetter gehofft).
2 von uns hatten den Dakine Apex und einer den Evoc (Modell weiß ich nicht).
Wir haben immer nur eine Mahlzeit dabei gehabt und mit Klamotten gespart aber ein Zelt hätten wir zur Not noch auch noch transportieren können damit.
Tourmäßig waren wir auf dem Westweg angesagt. Also sehr ruppige Abfahrten, 1000hm/Tag


----------



## Orycteropus (24. Februar 2011)

Schau Dir doch mal die Ausrüstung von Stuntzi bei seinem Rockymountix an hier im Forum. Einen besseren Härtetest gibt es wohl nicht.
Er hatte keinen Kocher dabei und das Tarptent am Rad befestigt. Den Rest dann im Rucksack. Er hatte wohl einen 30l Rucksack verwendet.


----------



## polo (24. Februar 2011)

westlingmagdebu schrieb:


> Reicht ein 30l + X?
> Ich glaube,dass es schwer für mich, richtige Kleidung zu finden.



rucksack dann kaufen, wenn du weißt, was mit soll.


----------



## Schweissnass (24. Februar 2011)

Um Kleidung mach ich mir keine Köppe - die wird am Körper getragen - vielleicht mal die Jacke ausziehen und im Shirt weiterfahren bzw. nach der Tour ein Fleece oder was anderes warmes...das sollte reichen.

Wird so ein "Hüftgurt" überhaupt benötigt also ein breiterer für die Gewichtsverlagerung oder dass der Sack am Rücken nicht wackelt? 



> zieht man den rucksack dann höher


(von Soulslight) kommt nicht nur der Helm in ein Wiegetritt sondern der Bauch zieht sich auch bei der Atmung zusammen, d.h. der Gurt ist schlabberig. Beides hätte keinen Nutzen.
Wo sitzen denn eure Gurte?


----------



## mytommi (24. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht den Osprey Stratos. Gibt's in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Habe den mit 34 l und bin sehr zufrieden. Vor allem hat der einen Netzrücken mit echter Belüftung. Eine Trinkblase kann man auch unterbringen wenn man möchte.
Generell würde ich aber auch so viel wie möglich am Rad unterbringen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (24. Februar 2011)

also, bei meinem deuter transalpine ist der hüftgurt im gegensatz zu meinem kletterrucksack viel weicher, da aus einem netzmaterial, und weit schmäler. zudem ist der ganze rucksack von seinem schwerpunkt tiefer angesetzt (tropfenform), d.h. der schwerpunkt liegt eher im unteren rücken, als im mittleren rücken, was ich zum fahren echt angenehm finde. dadurch kommt mir der rucksack auch nicht mit dem helm nicht in die quere.
ich kann dir keinen wirklichen tipp zu einem entsprechenden rucksack geben, auch wenn ich mir gerade den kopf darüber zerbreche. aber, vielleicht können dir meine bedenken helfen den richtigen zu finden.

gruß


----------



## Schweissnass (27. Februar 2011)

So, gestern war ich im Laden und habe mir den Deuter TransAlpine 30 angesehen. Das passt mit meinem Schlafsack vorne und hinten nicht. 
Dann habe ich mir noch mal den Thread durchgelesen und eins ist klar: 
Schlafsack oder Zelt in einen wasserfesten Sack und dann am Lenker mit Zurrbändern festzurren. 
Vorteil: benötige keine teure (und schwere) Lenkertasche, Rucksack kann eventuell sogar eine Nummer kleiner gekauft werden.
Die gleiche Idee verfolge ich nun mit meinem Kochsett (allerdings unter dem Sattel). 

Den Rucksack habe ich auch gleich auf den Rücken aufgesetzt und der schmale Hüftgurt reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn der gut festgezurrt ist, wird auch nichts verrücken.

Gruß zurück


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Februar 2011)

Orycteropus schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal die Ausrüstung von Stuntzi bei seinem Rockymountix an hier im Forum. Einen besseren Härtetest gibt es wohl nicht.
> Er hatte keinen Kocher dabei und das Tarptent am Rad befestigt. Den Rest dann im Rucksack. Er hatte wohl einen 30l Rucksack verwendet.



Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt, obwohl er ja absichtlich mit relativ wenig Zeugs gefahren ist. Aber alleine schon seine Rucksackhalterung für die Sitzstange ist einfach nur genial...


----------



## flyingscot (27. Februar 2011)

Die Befestigung am Lenker hat aber auch einige deutlichere Nachteile beim Trailfahren. Nicht nur das Gewicht, sondern auch die Sichtbehinderung auf das Vorderrad wenn der Trail mal etwas steiler ist und man mit dem Kopf bzw. ganzen Körper weiter hinten ist.

Hinterm Sattel funktioniert bei wenig oder gar keinem Federweg hinten. Bei meinen 170mm hinten macht das keinen Sinn, es sei denn, man lässt den Sattel immer ganz oben. Aber dann bräuchte ich keine 170mm... ich hatte nur eine mittelgroße Satteltasche dabei, in der auch der Spiritus verstaut wurde...


----------



## Schweissnass (2. April 2011)

So, vielen Dank für eure Tips.

Habe mir den Trans Alp geholt: Grund der war am breitesten und versprach am meisten Stauraum.

Nun zur Praxis (2 Tages Tour nach Freiburg, 150 km): 
Schlafsack am Lenker und Regenkleidung unterm Sattel der Rest im Rucksack (leicht über 10 kg mit 3 l Wasser befüllt)

Der Schlafsack am Lenker hat mich kaum gestört aber die Kleidung unterm Sattel...nach diversen Schlägen haben sich die Zurrgurte leicht gelöst und das ganze hat dann angefangen zu wackeln. Dann hieß es absteigen und nachzurren.

Der Rucksack: Top Qualität aber Lüftung ist für den Anus (besonders wenn noch eine Jacke getragen wird). Bei dem Gewicht gibt es da keinen Luftzug durch. Dafür sorgen die zwei Rückenauflagefläche für eine gute Lastenverteilung. Den Hüftgurt habe ich gar nicht zu machen brauchen, das Ding saß wie eine Eins aufm Rücken (bei dem Gewicht kein Wunder). Wichtiger war der vordere Brustgurt. Wenn der auf war, dann gab es schnell Rückenschmerzen. Achso Schmerzen: also eine optimale Rucksackeinstellugn habe ich nicht gefunden, irgendetwas tat immer weh, ging nur darum es einigermaßen erträglich zu machen. 
Fazit:
jedes mal wieder aber als absoluter Selbstversorger eine echte Strapaze. Unterwegs lieber schön essen gehen und sich das Gewicht für Kocher und Essen einsparen und die 3 liter so schnell wie möglich wegtrinken, die habe ich aber auch gebraucht.

Gruß und Dank an alle!


----------



## Orycteropus (4. April 2011)

Erst mal Danke für den "Leidensbericht". Ich hoffe du läßt dich nicht entmutigen! Ich denke du solltest schauen, dass Du noch mehr Gewicht ans Rad bekommst und weniger mitnimmst.
Trinkblase ist nett, sie 3 kg wären mir aber auf Dauer zu schwer auf dem Rücken. Kannst du an dein Rad Flaschenhalter montieren?
Vom Kochgeschirr wurde ja schon abgeraten. Eine Ramentasche für die schweren Dinge (Werkzeug, Elektronik,...) wären dann auch nicht schlecht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du dann (ohne Essen) deutlich unter die 5 kg kommst. Dass kann man dann echt aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. April 2011)

Hier vielleicht auch nochmal en Vorschlag zum Gepäcktransport 
Hatte Zelt, Isomatte und Schlafsack am Rad und den Rest im Rucksack Deuter Superbike 22L (Ohne Kocher und Essen). Reicht bei gutem Wetter wenn man nicht selber kochen will voll aus.
Wichtig bei der Anbringung von Gepäck am Rad ist auch darauf zuachten, dass der Rahmen/Lack geschützt ist. Mir Hat nämlich bei Regen im sandigen Gefilde ganz schön den Lack vom Steuerrohr gescheuert 





gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. Juli 2011)

das sieht mir nicht unbeding nach spaß aus ein so bepacktes Radl durchs Gelände zu fahren. 
Schließe mich aber der Frage an. Hat jemand nen Tipp für nen großen Rucksack >30l welcher nicht hoch baut (schlägt bei Abfahrten gegen den Helm). Bisher fahre ich den Deuter Futura 32. Jedoch habe ich genau oben genanntes Problem bei voller Beladung.

Bisher schwebt mir dieser Gregory hier vorr.
http://de.gregorypacks.com/products/mens/technical/85/z-35-r

ideal fände ich so etwas wie dieser hier von Vaude nur größer
http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-de.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Vaude/Products/10875/SubProducts/108754140

Mitgenommen werden soll wie beim TE Zelt, Iso, Schlafsack, Kocher, usw...

Gruß


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Juli 2011)

Hier noch eine Anregung,wie man es auch machen kann:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8396157 (erster Beitrag)


----------



## flyingscot (3. Juli 2011)

@G-ZERO FX: Ich nutze hier einen älteren Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30+5 mit maximal 35 Liter Volumen... das funktioniert ganz gut, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass du deinen ganzen Kram da reinbekommst. Ein paar Klamotten müssen ja auch noch mit. Bei meiner sehr leichten und kompakten Ausrüstung funktioniert es ganz gut, allerdings mit Tarp statt Zelt.


----------



## Ulmi (3. Juli 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Anregung,wie man es auch machen kann:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8396157 (erster Beitrag)




 bist mir zuvorgekommen, musste schon die ganze Zeit an den Beitrag denken, trifft wohl den Nagel aufn Kopp


----------

